# who rides with headphones?



## cncwhiz (Sep 8, 2010)

I'm gonna start the night riding thing soon and I have read where some people ride while listeening to music. I have thought about it, but not really sure if I want to or not. I'm used to being able to hear the woods around me and other noises, but at the same time I'm not so sure I want to hear the noises that my imagination can work up into imaginary creatures lol. 

Who rides with music? Is it dangerous?


----------



## deano machineo (Dec 20, 2009)

Everybody has their opinion on this. I think riding with headphones is a bad idea. At night or whenever. Hearing is an important sense. Is riding with headphones dangerous, maybe. Is hearing your surroundings and upcoming potential danger better than not hearing it, unarguably yes. 

I am always amazed to see people walking everywhere with buds in oblivious to their surroundings. I've seen people nearly killed by cars walking and they didn't even know it. Walking like zombies. Not too long ago a girl was run over by a trash truck at one of the local trail heads because she didn't hear the beep.beep.

We all have come up on the numerous hikers/walkers/joggers that have buds in that don't even hear you (politely & safely of course) coming up behind them with rocks crunching, chain slapping, politely calling out and then when they get a glimpse of you out of the corner of their eye jump like you were 50 foot dragon or something. I have had numerous people almost fall off the edge of very steep trails be cause they were startled because they couldn't hear.
I'm a very courteous rider. People just don't make wise and responsible choices.


----------



## cncwhiz (Sep 8, 2010)

deano machineo said:


> Everybody has their opinion on this. I think riding with headphones is a bad idea. At night or whenever. Hearing is an important sense. Is riding with headphones dangerous, maybe. Is hearing your surroundings and *upcoming potential danger* better than not hearing it, unarguably yes.


What kind of upcoming potential danger might I hear while riding at night? Seriously?


----------



## GDubT (Apr 13, 2010)

bobcats?


----------



## GDubT (Apr 13, 2010)

Elephant stampede?


----------



## GDubT (Apr 13, 2010)

Frame about to break in half?


----------



## deano machineo (Dec 20, 2009)

> What kind of upcoming potential danger might I hear while riding at night? Seriously?


Don't know. But I'd want to hear it coming. Bike failure, rocks falling, attacking animal, snake, incoming UFO, hell I don't know.

Your questions were;

Who rides with music? Not me. Many do.

Is it dangerous? Yes.


----------



## GDubT (Apr 13, 2010)

Yeah, I'm on the "Don't ride with headphones" bandwagon.

I don't know how many times I yell out to someone "On your Left" and then I realized I've been completely ignored as they swerve me off the trail and I see their headphones. 

I just sing a song to myself if I need music. It really isn't a very bright thing to do in a sport where you depend so much on all your senses.


----------



## cncwhiz (Sep 8, 2010)

I didn't think it was a good idea..lol

Elephant stampede..ha


----------



## odtexas (Oct 2, 2008)

Bad idea. Self absorbed riding, walking, jogging. :skep: 
Calling "left" to people who can't even hear you really aggravates me. They are also the ones who seem to freak out the most and yell that you were to close to them since they were "startled" by your passing.
We just had a fatality here on a concrete bike/hike trail due to a jogger, with headphones on, stopping and then stepping directly into the path of a 165 pound road biker.
Hearing is a good thing to have. You can hear frame, shifting issues. Leaking tires, if you don't use Stan's. 
Other issue is hearing herds of wild hogs here in Texas. The hogs attacked a dog last year, on a Saturday morning, while I was riding. This same pack of hogs killed a Mastif earlier this year. Both times the dogs were off the leash and tried to chase the feral hogs. 








Not this particular dog, but if you don't know how big a Mastif is this is a good reference.
The hogs don't run. They stand their ground stomp and snort. I have been the recipient of this treatment while riding up on a group of them at night. You hear them long before you see them.
Also riding at night or day time I like to be able to hear the poor rider who went off trail and is down in the ravine yelling for help. That does happen. Would suck if you are the guy with the broken leg and you see some tool go spinning by wearing headphones as your screaming for help.
Nothing good can come from wearing headphones. Can't absolutely something bad will happen, but wearing them reduces your ability to gather information from your environment.


----------



## cncwhiz (Sep 8, 2010)

odtexas said:


> Bad idea. Self absorbed riding, walking, jogging. :skep:
> Calling "left" to people who can't even hear you really aggravates me. They are also the ones who seem to freak out the most and yell that you were to close to them since they were "startled" by your passing.
> We just had a fatality here on a concrete bike/hike trail due to a jogger, with headphones on, stopping and then stepping directly into the path of a 165 pound road biker.
> Hearing is a good thing to have. You can hear frame, shifting issues. Leaking tires, if you don't use Stan's.
> ...


Well put. Thanks :thumbsup:


----------



## Merc1138 (Aug 15, 2010)

Riding with headphones on? No way. Yeah, you could do it if you really wanted to, but I like to be able to hear vehicles, other cyclists, pedestrians, animals, and my own bike. 

I used to wear headphones as a kid riding to and from school, and I stopped after a few close calls with traffic(and I doubt my reflexes are as good as they used to be). Like other people have said, odds are nothing will happen, but unlike when I'm driving I don't have 3 mirrors to aid my vision.


----------



## Homebrew (Jan 2, 2004)

Asshats, that's who. What does this have to do with night riding?


----------



## woodway (Dec 27, 2005)

Actually, I would not mind finding or making a earphone that I could wear in my right ear when I ride to listen to music. With my left ear open I would be able to hear cars coming up behind, "on your left" calls, etc.


----------



## olegbabich (Dec 28, 2007)

Day or night I have my tunes.


----------



## picassomoon (Jun 16, 2009)

I used to but I stopped since all the reasons everyone has mentioned became obvious to me.

What I would like is a Camelbak that has some little speakers built into the straps or materiel somewhere that you could plug an MP3 player into. Just loud enough to enjoy without impairing hearing things around you or annoying other trail users. I imagine if you were good with needle and thread and were motivated, this might be possible to DIY, but I'm too lazy and unskilled.


----------



## BoostNH (Feb 7, 2010)

picassomoon said:


> I used to but I stopped since all the reasons everyone has mentioned became obvious to me.
> 
> What I would like is a Camelbak that has some little speakers built into the straps or materiel somewhere that you could plug an MP3 player into. Just loud enough to enjoy without impairing hearing things around you or annoying other trail users. I imagine if you were good with needle and thread and were motivated, this might be possible to DIY, but I'm too lazy and unskilled.


I play music (no headphones) through my phone's speaker. It is just loud enough to hear but quiet enough that I can hear my surroundings. I put the phone in the top pocket of my camelbak so it's close to my ears. The audio quality isn't comparable to good headphones but it's a nice compromise.


----------



## Bicyclelist (Sep 5, 2006)

i do it all the time when safe (not on a road with cars, etc). you do have to have the ability to sense your surroundings without your ears, pretty much like deaf people do, with a heightened sense of awareness.


----------



## GDubT (Apr 13, 2010)

But you can't argue that you have the same sense of awareness, is the point some are making I believe.

I would say the only truely *safe* time is if you're in a trainer or something. Whether on the road or on the trails, you sense of hearing is *always* going make you safer. Now if you're deaf, well, you don't have much of an option there I guess, but I'm sure even deaf people would opt to have their sense of sound on the trails if they had the option.

Furthermore, your other senses are not _nearly_ as hightened with headphones on compared to a person who is deaf...sorry, it just doesn't work that way when you listen to music.


----------



## Natedogz (Apr 4, 2008)

cncwhiz said:


> I'm gonna start the night riding thing soon and I have read where some people ride while listeening to music. I have thought about it, but not really sure if I want to or not. I'm used to being able to hear the woods around me and other noises, but at the same time I'm not so sure I want to hear the noises that my imagination can work up into imaginary creatures lol.
> 
> Who rides with music? Is it dangerous?


NOT ME! YES it's DANGEROUS!



odtexas said:


> Bad idea. Self absorbed riding, walking, jogging. :skep:
> Calling "left" to people who can't even hear you really aggravates me. They are also the ones who seem to freak out the most and yell that you were to close to them since they were "startled" by your passing.
> We just had a fatality here on a concrete bike/hike trail due to a jogger, with headphones on, stopping and then stepping directly into the path of a 165 pound road biker.
> Hearing is a good thing to have. You can hear frame, shifting issues. Leaking tires, if you don't use Stan's.
> ...


Excellent way to spell it out! We have bears, mountain lions, bobcats, skunks, raccoons, rattlesnakes, (and wild pigs in some areas), etc. on our trails...all dangerous if you can't hear/see them. Besides I ride to escape the sounds and sights of modern city life! 



CoppellStereo said:


> i do it all the time when safe (not on a road with cars, etc). you do have to have the ability to sense your surroundings without your ears, pretty much like deaf people do, with a heightened sense of awareness.


It's never "safe"....you don't know when somebody or something is going to come upon you from any direction....day or night. How many times must I pass azzhats running, walking or riding down the trail with earphones on and they are completely oblivious....I make extra noise as I approach, slow down, call out 'on your left' as they fail to stay to the right....and then as I finally pass after trying everything to get their attention they jump as startled awake! :madmax: :madman: :madman: :madman: Oh and as GDubT said, you don't have the heightened awareness of a deaf person...and the deaf person would prolly choose to have their hearing back if given the chance.


----------



## marzjennings (Jan 3, 2008)

Music on loud, day or night or sometimes not. There's no evidence to say it's dangerous, just some whacky opinions. It may be impolite and piss other riders off and you may miss out on hearing nature's call, but as long as look where you're going you'll be fine.

Vision alone seems to be enough for MXers hitting the trails. You can't hear much over a bike's engine while wearing a full face lid and they're riding alot faster than a cyclist.


----------



## GDubT (Apr 13, 2010)

marzjennings said:


> Vision alone seems to be enough for MXers hitting the trails. You can't hear much over a bike's engine while wearing a full face lid and they're riding alot faster than a cyclist.


You think MXers don't use their hearing? How bout when they shift or when they brake? Or when there's another dirtbike in their blind spot? A dirtbike makes a lot of noise, but you better know what types of noises it makes, otherwise you may find yourself in a much bigger world of hurt than someone on a mountain bike even.


----------



## sanjuro (Sep 29, 2004)

GDubT said:


> You think MXers don't use their hearing? How bout when they shift or when they brake? Or when there's another dirtbike in their blind spot? A dirtbike makes a lot of noise, but you better know what types of noises it makes, otherwise you may find yourself in a much bigger world of hurt than someone on a mountain bike even.


Is that why earplugs are legal for street and recommended for dirt?


----------



## GDubT (Apr 13, 2010)

What's that saying about "Loud pipes save lives"? What does that mean?

You telling me you can't hear your bikes engine when you have earplugs in? Those must be some good earplugs.


----------



## marzjennings (Jan 3, 2008)

GDubT said:


> You think MXers don't use their hearing? How bout when they shift or when they brake? Or when there's another dirtbike in their blind spot? A dirtbike makes a lot of noise, but you better know what types of noises it makes, otherwise you may find yourself in a much bigger world of hurt than someone on a mountain bike even.


You are absolutly right, you do listen to engine pitch to ride a dirtbike correctly, you're just not going to hear anything else. Maybe another bike a couple of yards behind, but not some wild hog snorting around the next corner.

You don't need to 'listen' to a bike to ride it, I know how my engine is running.


----------



## GDubT (Apr 13, 2010)

marzjennings said:


> You don't need to 'listen' to a bike to ride it, I know how my engine is running.


And how do you know how well it's running? Sense of Touch? Taste? Sight? Maybe your sixth sense of intuition?

I'm not saying you need to hear hogs down the road, but you hearing is another source of input that can be valuable in a myriad of situations when your involved in any type of sport.

Why is it that Pro XC riders don't ever have their iPhones stuck in their heads during races? What does it matter if they have no need for their hearing?


----------



## GDubT (Apr 13, 2010)

marzjennings said:


> You are absolutly right, *you do listen *to engine pitch *to ride a dirtbike correctly*
> 
> You *don't need to 'listen' *to a bike *to ride it*, I know how my engine is running.


Are you contradicting yourself or did you typo or something? That's a confusing statement.


----------



## nov0798 (Nov 27, 2005)

Well I have a pair of custom made earpieces that I ride with. They allow me to hear the music, however they also have a hole in them which allows me to also ear the outside world.

http://www.westone.com/home

As for the folks that dont like riding with headphones, claiming that its dangerous because you cant hear things coming, I assume you also dont drive with the radio on in your car, and if you do, then I assume its at a really low volume with the windows down so you can hear oncoming fire and police personnel?


----------



## wuzilla (Sep 9, 2008)

I do occasionally. I'm not going to argue that it's harmless or life-threatening - but here is my reasoning.

I don't wear them while in traffic. I'll keep them in my ears, but I turn off the power. Realistically, I ride with the volume turned down so low (not like the ear-drum bursting level kids listen to these days - you know, so loud that you can hear music coming out of someone else's in a crowded subway!) that even if I turned it on, I can still hear cars coming up behind me. But, I like to give myself the extra buffer, and this way, the "death by Ipod" reason isn't plastered all over the news, becoming the next big law and putting Apple out of business (and really - hearing, or not hearing, a car coming up behind me doesn't really matter. If it hits me, I'm in for a world of hurt either way!) 

I wear them while on the monotonous paved bike/walking path. My reasoning is that I'm fit enough that most joggers aren't asking to pass me. And roadies/tri-geeks don't call out anyways, so even if I didn't have head phones on, I'd still be surprised by them. 

I'll occasionally wear on the trail. I've given up on MTB'ers around here acknowledging one another, so I don't feel like I'm being particularly rude. And, they also don't tend to call out to pass - luckily, the loud crunching of sticks, rocks and audible cursing as they create a passing line through the brush alerts me to their presence (see first thing about volume of music).


----------



## GDubT (Apr 13, 2010)

nov0798 said:


> Well I have a pair of custom made earpieces that I ride with. They allow me to hear the music, however they also have a hole in them which allows me to also ear the outside world.
> 
> http://www.westone.com/home
> 
> As for the folks that dont like riding with headphones, claiming that its dangerous because you cant hear things coming, I assume you also dont drive with the radio on in your car, and if you do, then I assume its at a really low volume with the windows down so you can hear oncoming fire and police personnel?


Fair enough. Some hearing is better than no hearing.

As for the cars, I think it's equally dangerous to not be completely aware of your surroundings, it's just that people have become accustomed to having the luxury of listening to their radios while they drive, plus the fact that cars are so well insulated nowadays that you can't hear anything if your windows are rolled up anyway.

I listen to the radio while I drive, but guess what the first thing is that I turn off as soon as I hear a funny sound coming from my wheel or transmission or engine bay? You guessed it...the radio.

I think it's being taken to an extreme here. Anti-headphone people are saying that you're simply compromising one of your senses and putting you or other riders at *more* of a risk. Pro-headphone people are taking this as us saying that you are "flirting with death". It's not DANGEROUS...it's just more dangerous than not being able to hear.


----------



## marzjennings (Jan 3, 2008)

GDubT said:


> Are you contradicting yourself or did you typo or something? That's a confusing statement.


I should have emphasized riding a bicycle and that the engine is me.


----------



## marzjennings (Jan 3, 2008)

GDubT said:


> And how do you know how well it's running? Sense of Touch? Taste? Sight? Maybe your sixth sense of intuition?
> 
> I'm not saying you need to hear hogs down the road, but you hearing is another source of input that can be valuable in a myriad of situations when your involved in any type of sport.
> 
> Why is it that Pro XC riders don't ever have their iPhones stuck in their heads during races? What does it matter if they have no need for their hearing?


Bicycle, we're talking about bicycles and you can tell when something has gone wrong without hearing something making a noise.

And group riding or racing is different. I don't ever wear earphones on group rides or racing (even though sometimes I wish I could while racing) because communication is important. Riding solo I'm not expecting to chat with anyone. Pro XC riders don't wear earphones because the rules say they can't. I've no idea if this ruling is based on any real data.

Yes, hearing does feed you a bunch more information, none of which is really going to make you that much safer.


----------



## GDubT (Apr 13, 2010)

marzjennings said:


> I should have emphasized riding a bicycle and that the engine is me.


Ah, okay. Makes more sense that way.

In that case, how do you know when your frame is about to snap? A slight creaking in the frame is one good way. You can't hear that with headphones or earplugs in.

My point is, there's a bunch of things that your hearing can clue you in on. You're silly to think you are just as aware without that sense. I'm not saying you're going to die if you wear headphones, you're just better off without them.


----------



## GDubT (Apr 13, 2010)

marzjennings said:


> *Bicycle, we're talking about bicycles *and you can tell when something has gone wrong without hearing something making a noise.


You were the one who brought up Motocross...not me.


----------



## GDubT (Apr 13, 2010)

marzjennings said:


> And group riding or racing is different. I don't ever wear earphones on group rides or racing (even though sometimes I wish I could while racing) because communication is important. Riding solo I'm not expecting to chat with anyone.


Right. You're not *expecting* to chat with anyone. But you're also not *expecting* me to come barreling around you after I've yelled "on your left" several times while you're just scootin' along. That's when accidents happen.


----------



## marzjennings (Jan 3, 2008)

GDubT said:


> You were the one who brought up Motocross...not me.


I did, my bad. I didn't make it clear when I jumped from refering to bikes (MX) to bicycles.


----------



## marzjennings (Jan 3, 2008)

GDubT said:


> Right. You're not *expecting* to chat with anyone. But you're also not *expecting* me to come barreling around you after I've yelled "on your left" several times while you're just scootin' along. That's when accidents happen.


My not hearing your request to pass maybe me being impolite, but your barreling around me and causing an accident is all you.

The rider in front still has right of way even if they're just scootin' about. There's no right to speed on shared public trails.


----------



## GDubT (Apr 13, 2010)

marzjennings said:


> My not hearing your request to pass maybe me being impolite, but your barreling around me and causing an accident is all you.
> 
> The rider in front still has right of way even if they're just scootin' about. There's no right to speed on shared public trails.


Impolite, I agree...and maybe that was a bad example, but I've definitely been in situations where I'm trying to pass someone and they're completely oblivious and make sudden swerves or turns because they don't even know that there's someone behind them.

Furthermore (and speaking of polite), someone mentioned earlier in the thread, "What about the rider stuck down in the ravine with a broken leg or something calling for help, but you can't here them? What if that rider is you and you see some asshat riding right by you with their headphones in rockin' out?".

Like I said, I'm using extreme examples here just to make a point that "not hearing" can have an effect on you or others safety. I don't really care that much, it's just annoying when you have to deal with people on the road or trails that are just oblivious to their surroundings.


----------



## sanjuro (Sep 29, 2004)

GDubT said:


> What's that saying about "Loud pipes save lives"? What does that mean?
> 
> You telling me you can't hear your bikes engine when you have earplugs in? Those must be some good earplugs.


I actually listen to music when I throttle, but I can still hear my engine.

But considering I use my earbuds on the airplane with the music off, they do an adequate job isolating noise.

There are some close calls while listening to music, mostly blind spots.

I just take one earbud out when I think I need too.

As for on the street, there is another saying, "You don't need to worry what's behind you if what's behind you can't catch you".


----------



## tmccrohon (Jan 17, 2004)

*I wear one earbud*

I ride offroad, never on. I wear one bud in my left ear on low to medium. I can carry on a conversation with my riding partners (my girlfriend 90% of the time) and can hear everything my bike is doing and all the noises in my surroundings. I buy cheap headphones and cut one bud off and tape the dead end. Perfect solution.


----------



## wuzilla (Sep 9, 2008)

tmccrohon said:


> I ride offroad, never on. I wear one bud in my left ear on low to medium. I can carry on a conversation with my riding partners (my girlfriend 90% of the time) and can hear everything my bike is doing and all the noises in my surroundings. I buy cheap headphones and cut one bud off and tape the dead end. Perfect solution.


Bingo - if you're wearing headphones and can't hear a peep around you, then you either have the music turned up waaay too loud (if this is the case, your hearing is probably shot to hell anyways) or you're wearing those plug-style, noise-reducing buds.

I use my ratty ipod buds that all the rubber has fallen off of. They barely stay in my ears while riding. And all I need is the music playing softly in the background to groove along.


----------



## iammemares (Oct 17, 2010)

*I have worn them*

the style I wear are over the ear and not in and are bluetooth. when I listen I try to keep it at a level where I can still hear whats going on around me. certainly I cannot hear subtle things but I can hear my bike and other riders. I only do this during the day and the area I ride animal attacks (other than rattlesnakes) are not so common.

Sometimes I really like the music because it helps me to focus on my ride though I do understand the potential problem. I guess I hope I am mitigating that by using a style that sits on my ear and allows outside sound in.

I do like the tunes on occasion when I ride solo.


----------



## marzjennings (Jan 3, 2008)

GDubT said:


> Impolite, I agree...and maybe that was a bad example, but I've definitely been in situations where I'm trying to pass someone and they're completely oblivious and make sudden swerves or turns because they don't even know that there's someone behind them.
> 
> Furthermore (and speaking of polite), someone mentioned earlier in the thread, "What about the rider stuck down in the ravine with a broken leg or something calling for help, but you can't here them? What if that rider is you and you see some asshat riding right by you with their headphones in rockin' out?".
> 
> Like I said, I'm using extreme examples here just to make a point that "not hearing" can have an effect on you or others safety. I don't really care that much, it's just annoying when you have to deal with people on the road or trails that are just oblivious to their surroundings.


I come across other riders and peds, with and without their earphones, who seem to wander aimlessly about. Calling out doesn't seem to help, I just give them as much distance as possible.

Yea, can't argue with not being able to hear others calling for help. I do keep my eyes open for downed riders and I have no idea whether I've ever not heard someone call out.

I am amazed by folks who are oblivious to their surroundings, but I think even without earphones they would still be oblivious. Some folks just never look where they are going.


----------



## GDubT (Apr 13, 2010)

If you want to listen to music while you're riding, keep one earbud in at low volume..

I think that's a reasonable compromise to keep everyone safer and still enjoy your ride.


----------



## ziglaf (Dec 12, 2010)

Maybe look for something along these lines: http://www.gizmodiva.com/music/holedar_earphones_by_yoonsang_kim.php

Not sure if they are available anywhere or by anyone just yet though.


----------



## Whambat (Jul 30, 2006)

I ride with music almost all the time on solo rides, but I consider myself smart about it. I wear silicone earbuds, with one size small on the silicone tip so I get some sound around it. And I ride with them at a low enough volume that I can have conversations with them on. Sometimes, on busy trails I pull out one earbud. 
However, the big thing, IMO, is not to rely on just your ears, glance behind you every once in a while. I'm generally fast enough that no one just sneaks up on my rear, I can see someone coming from a distance back and know they are coming and be prepared to let them pass. As far as cars go, if you are relying on your hearing, you are putting yourself at risk. The new electric/ hybrid cars are too quiet to hear without headphones. In my job, I've already seen a few car v ped accidents because the ped didn't hear the hybrid coming and stepped into the street.


----------



## bvader (Sep 13, 2009)

Only in One ear ....ever!
Never too loud, always able to hear my surroundings
Daytime yes, sometime
Nighttime yes, but rarely
Chew Gum ... Always...and I mean Always!


----------



## NTAPHSE (Oct 25, 2007)

It's not that hard, put it in one ear and keep the volume low and you're set. Been doing it for years, solo group day night but only on the mountain. I'm not giving up 1% of my senses when on the road with cars.


----------



## phosphor (Sep 2, 2008)

I used to use earbuds, with the volume set pretty low. But I got tired of glancing over my shoulder very often to make sure I wasn't blocking a faster rider, I prefer to hear them a bit better.

One solution I loved, before this phone died, was to play music on its loudspeaker. Great way to hear everything going on, and cruise along to some good ol' Five Iron Frenzy. Since it died I refrain from using both earbuds, and might use one in the right ear depending on how busy the trails are that day. Bottom line: just make sure you're aware of what's going on around you.


----------



## EFMax (Aug 20, 2008)

I am one of those who wear them, but even in ear ones have to be good enough to allow external noises. I actually hate that completely closed of feeling of totally in ear buds and much prefer a decent set of over the ears.

I personally have no problem hear traffic around me plus I have a mirror on my bike which I used constantly when on road.. when off road and at night I prefer to not be 100% aware of all the noises around me but then I am riding in woods where I know there will be no nasty surprises, even then, my headphones tend to be fitted so as I can hear the rest of the world, just at a lower volume.










I use a quality set of Bang & Olufsen and have shorten the cable and grafted a blue tooth unit on to it. I also have it set up to receive telephone calls automatically but more importantly is I have the emergency services set on my voice speed dial so that should I ever come off, at least I can call for hep (assuming I still have a voice).


----------



## grnamin (Sep 18, 2009)

If you have the misfortune of getting hit by a car while riding like I have, the insurance adjuster will ask you if you were wearing headphones. My emphatic (and truthful) answer was NO!


----------



## marzjennings (Jan 3, 2008)

grnamin said:


> If you have the misfortune of getting hit by a car while riding like I have, the insurance adjuster will ask you if you were wearing headphones. My emphatic (and truthful) answer was NO!


So being able to hear the car that hit you helped a whole bunch didn't it.


----------



## grnamin (Sep 18, 2009)

marzjennings said:


> So being able to hear the car that hit you helped a whole bunch didn't it.


More like I would have been liable for being distracted.


----------



## marzjennings (Jan 3, 2008)

grnamin said:


> More like I would have been liable for being distracted.


Too true, it's so annoying when contributory negligence can be based on nothing more than opinion.


----------



## Night_Cruiser (Nov 17, 2010)

I love to ride with the music (iriver T60 + Sennheiser MX560) and I do not see anything dangerous, if you have experience of driving.
In a beautiful summer day you have a long ride with the music of The Rolling Stones.. Or in some hill hack to death under the AC/DC ..
Oh! It's awesome!
With music - riding a lot more fun!

I consider myself an experienced cyclist and only in two situations, I understand that there is need to remove the headphones from the ears: it's a dangerous intersection, or plot the route passing along the highway, including trucks loaded to the eyeballs, racing to 10 cm from you.

So, if you categorically reject the ride in the headphones: you either do not know how to ride, or you have no taste in good music. =)


----------



## Baja Designs (Aug 3, 2010)

I ride sometimes with a headphone in one ear or the other out on the trail and never have the music turned up very loudly, you definitely need to be able to hear something coming at you from the front or behind. Other times I just enjoy the peace and quiet of the trail.


----------



## Night_Cruiser (Nov 17, 2010)

BajaDesignsShannon said:


> Other times I just enjoy the peace and quiet of the trail.


Some times this is the best music.


----------



## jkmacman (Mar 5, 2009)

*+1 one ear*

i use droid alot. maptracks to log the route and one ear of music. i usuually listen to something from archive.org:thumbsup:


----------



## bradjackson (Jul 9, 2009)

How about one of these?









Its called a Podio - Luminadio and it puts out a decent amount of light and REALLY decent quality sound.

You can kill 2 birds with one stone so-to-speak (light plus music) and its a lot safer than riding with earphones.

https://www.magiclight.co.uk/luminadio.html


----------



## NC_Giant (Jun 26, 2014)

Just came across this article today and thought I might bump this thread to maybe open it back up for further discussion.

How dangerous is it to use headphones on a bike? - Vox

I ride with my phone in my hydration pack with headphones, listening to Pandora, but it's only loud enough to barely hear over the wind noise. I am still able to hear the tire tread noise over pavement and hardpack. I see this an issue more in busy urban areas and crowded trails where both bikers and hikers frequent.

The article above has a map with the states where it is banned, where there are no laws and where its legal to ride with only one earbud in. In the places where it isn't outlawed, I say use your better judgement and play it by ear (pun intended).


----------



## sc00t (Aug 4, 2014)

I just have one ear bud in, and leave one tucked into my shirt so that I have an ear open to my surroundings. Simple compromise really...

-sc00t


----------



## jkmacman (Mar 5, 2009)

sc00t said:


> I just have one ear bud in, and leave one tucked into my shirt so that I have an ear open to my surroundings. Simple compromise really...
> 
> -sc00t


Still prefer one ear bud, too long i get stiff neck from wire which i loop through helmet harness


----------



## sc00t (Aug 4, 2014)

How about something like this, jkmacman?

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Sonixx-X-Fi...07605122&sr=8-10&keywords=wireless+headphones

Wireless, in-ear, not too cumbersome and I suppose you could have just one of them in your ear and tuck the other one away somewhere?

These are also becoming more readily available/compatible with phones and whatnot:

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Universal-W...07605241&sr=8-33&keywords=wireless+headphones

That last one would really solve your issue, though I'd hate to buy them and it fall out during a ride. That would *blow*

-sc00t


----------

